# R32 r33 gtr starter motor



## mrnperformance (Nov 30, 2009)

I am looking for an r32 or r33 gtr starter motor. The reference is HITACHI 23300 20P05


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

we carry stock. Please PM us or call 01429838885


----------



## mrnperformance (Nov 30, 2009)

You have pm


----------

